# Recommendations re sea worthy kayaks.



## troutfisher (Jan 25, 2009)

Just wondering about what kayaks people consider safe for going a few ks off shore. I know length and beam are important factors, but what actual brands and models do people actually use?


----------



## liveTWOfish (Mar 28, 2010)

have heard grat reports on the k largo as do not have one yet i carnt second that opinion but others can
they look a great yak and im saving to get 1.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

I use my Hovie Revo with no problems offshore, some people use Outbacks like yours

SA Skis which are suited to offshore fishing, expecially with surf launches, brands such as Kazaki and Stealth.

There are several plastics SOT brands that have models suited to ocean work like Ocean Kayak, Mailbu, Hobie, Cobra, Erics Canoe and Viking, but Im sure there are plenty of others.

Have a look in the Kayak Reveiw Section, as that should help you decide based on kayak specs and reveiws.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

South African skis are very good offshore and are actually designed for just that purpose , they all have built in buoyancy tanks and are basically unsinkable , handle surf well , and you will note that a lot of guys up north get very large fish off them . Stealth and Kazkasi are the two most popular brands


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I had bought my outback due to it's stability, but a couple of weeks ago I read something to suggest that the outback is not meant for open water kayaking.
I have found hull slap to be a bit of a problem; though still catch fish. Sometimes the outback is inclined to bury it's bow in a slop but slowing down pedalling seems to resolve that problem.
I've been happy with the outback, only venture a couple of ks offshore and feel quite safe. I have had it over a year and have at no time been dumped off or having that almost happen. It did worry me a bit though when I had read about the outback being for estruaries and not open water; when buying the outback it seemed to me that numerous people take their outbacks out several ks from shore.

Cheers
Keith


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Keith,

Do you paddle with others, or do you go out by yourself mostly?

While paddling alone isnt recommended, a few guys do it - if you are by chance paddling solo off the NW coast, I would say you would be best to have the most sea worthy craft you can get your hands on.

I'm very familiar with the area (I grew up not far from you) and I know how the offshore winds can get down there and how quickly they can turn, when the weather is calm your Hobie will most likely be fine, but if the weather turns on you, you won't want to be caught a few K's offshore in a craft which isn't as capable offshore as some might think.

If you are paddling solo, Baz's advice is golden mate - I'd look for something with bulkheads that isnt going to sink on you, and don't scrimp on safety gear, carrying a PLB or EPIRB would be essential paddling solo down there I think 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

The notion that a Hobie Outback of all things is equal to or as sea worthy as a Stealth, Kaskazi, or other dedicated Sea Kayak/Ski in the challenging conditions of the southern ocean, certainly gave me a good chuckle   :lol:

The Jesus Kayak indeed 8)


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

And not all of us are Hobie haters. Still for offshore, I probably would choose a revo or AI. AI. The advantage of hands free is very real and applies to off shore as much as esturary or pond.

There is also something of a "down the nose" look from coastal SIK kayakers to us lowly SOTs. Rob Mercer mentioned the thinking of certain Australian kayaking trainers during our session with him. For the record Rob disagrees. Certain items that would be considered an advantage of paddling craft over hands free might include:
1/ you need an active paddle for the brace stroke (stop yourself tipping over)
2/ you cant do a draw stroke (Go sideways) without a paddle
3/ you only have a rudder for steering - with the wind up it is often useful to be able to change paddling to sweeping one side and a standard forward stroke on the other. Mind you, a hobie has no paddle windage issues, and one way to counter limited steering is to keep up your speed. Hobies have towed home paddle craft more than once.

Then you could consider actual hull shapes, some are better for surfing, others better for speed. The Outback might not be a first choice for speed or surfing. There are other hobies that fit the bill better.

If your one and only intention is fishing, then there are at least two AKFFers that come to mind who are hunting marlin from hobbies - and I'm not necessarily talking AIs. Clearly very capable craft. If you want to do some kayaking with your fishing, hobie doesnt fit the bill.

Horses for courses.


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

Dallas said:


> The notion that a Hobie Outback of all things is equal to or as sea worthy as a Stealth, Kaskazi, or other dedicated Sea Kayak/Ski in the challenging conditions of the southern ocean 8)


Where was that mentioned?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

sandyfreckle said:


> Dallas said:
> 
> 
> > The notion that a Hobie Outback of all things is equal to or as sea worthy as a Stealth, Kaskazi, or other dedicated Sea Kayak/Ski in the challenging conditions of the southern ocean 8)
> ...


Here :



kraley said:


> That being said - the outback has a disadvantage in that it is a pig to paddle if you are forced to.
> 
> *Other than that - its all folklore and brand-pimpin'*


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

dru said:


> And not all of us are Hobie haters


There is that word again :shock:

- The OP asked for recommendations regarding Sea Worthy Kayaks as he had doubts about his current ride for use offshore on the temperamental NW coast of TAS (can't be many yakkers there, so question was posed about paddling solo)

- He was offered some alternatives by Baz (I chimed in with agreement)

- Hobie owner pours cold water on the suggestion anything could be better suited

- I had a chuckle and disagreed with Jesus Kayak status of Hobie Outback for offshore

Therefore I am labelled a 'Hater'?

pfffft......


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

hobie hater :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

Who said anything about Paddle vs Peddle.....the question was about *Sea Worthiness*

Just can't for the life of me understand why *all* kayaks designed for open ocean use arent 3.7m long, 84cm wide, have inefficient hulls, no rocker, massive free board and leaky front hatches :?

It makes no difference anyway, and it would make choosing one so much easier. 8)


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

I thought my kingy was relatively seaworthy until the portland trip where the rear hatch leaked badly.

Internal bulkheads and built in buoyancy are strangely arousing to me now.


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

Nicely said. It's good to see a level headed approach to this discussion.
Cheers.


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 25, 2009)

A further thanks for replies.
Dallas asked whether I go out with other people in my kayak ; when I choose to go out I decide the night before after having checked weather patterns, and then make the final choice next day. Also, given that there are not that many kayakers on the NW ( very rarely see anybody fishing from a kayak) it makes it difficult to do anything other than go by myself. Thirty years ago I taught myself to wind surf, you learn a lot about self rescue when involved with that activity. I think getting an Epird and some flares is the way to go, perhaps neoprene long johns if tossed into cold water. I'm wondering whether it might be an idea to get some car inner tubes to place inside hatches and blow them up (not too rigidly) to ensure the kayak will float regardless of what might occur.

It's my intention to put my perception acadia on the market and also a zodiac with a small outboard motor so that will allow me to get something more suited for outside waters.
In a few months time I'll be spending most of my fishing time at Port Sorell in enclosed waters, where the Hobie has been excellent. The tidal current gets very strong at Port Sorell and the mirage drive works a treat. Presently I'm pondering on a Catch390, Hobie Revolution, or maybe a Mission 420.
Cheers
Keith


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

troutfisher said:


> I'm wondering whether it might be an idea to get some car inner tubes to place inside hatches and blow them up (not too rigidly) to ensure the kayak will float regardless of what might occur.
> 
> Cheers
> Keith


Pool Noodles (available from pools shops or Clarke Rubber) are good for a bit of in-hull bouyancy. Personally, I've got a few cask bladders (a couple from 10L boxes of water, most are from port or red plonk flagons) that are blown up and stuffed into the hull in the front or the back depending on what other junk I'm taking with me. Theyre obviously not as fool-proof as a muti-compartmented hull with strong, watertight internal bulkheads but, In my opinion, they'll do the job should my hull fail for some reason or another.

Good luck with the test driving. There's more than a few great kayaks out there.
Cheers.


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks sandyfreckle, pool noodles are a much better idea than car inner tubes, easier to place where they won't get in the way.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Dallas said:


> dru said:
> 
> 
> > And not all of us are Hobie haters
> ...


Apologies, it wasnt the intention. More a clarification in presumption that i would be immediately considered anti-hobie.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Edit 1 oops - meant to send PM, came out here.

Edit 2 [original post here was removed, dont worry it wasnt anything sensational]

Goodness - it has been pointed out that my edit 1 seemed to say that I didnt want to apologise to Dallas publically - previous post stands as intended. For the record - Sorry Dallas, didnt mean to tar you.

All rather pointless, but cleared up I hope. :?


----------



## grumpy2 (Mar 3, 2010)

for my two bobs worth, I have spent 10 yrs pro fishing and 30 yrs amateur fishing and the one thing I have learnt is that it is all about seamanship.
Idiots drive 100 ft boats and good seamen paddle canoes and vice versa.
Always keep a 20% safety factor, if you are starting to think its uncomfortable go home, wear a life-vest and carry an epirb, they're cheaper than an ambulance ride.
Learn all you can from watching idiots, they will teach you every wrong way to do things. Sit back, look, listen and ask but don't be a hero.
Having caught literally tons of fish I can honestly say I still haven't found that magical one, you know the one? it's the one worth risking your life for.

I am in the same boat as you, never owned a kayak, never paddled one, never even sat in one but I will be in the background looking, listening and learning.
I know it doesn't exactly answer your question as to what yak to buy, but be patient and let everyone else argue the point.

grumpy2


----------

